# Remote controlled 115v power outlets!!!!!!



## Oldpro (Oct 1, 2013)

They have them at lowes also. Neat item


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been using these,http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-X-New-Ele...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 they really saved my butt when the power goes off occasionally when I blow the breaker, lol. 

I have scenes and trying to access stuff once setup is extremely difficult, these are great because I literally just push the buttons and the whole haunt comes alive instantly


----------

